# Looking for advice on airbrush type



## gary991979 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a old style Badger 200 that is older then me I think and I think it is time to buy a new one.

what do you think I should get?

I see lots of kits on Ebay for about $200 and as high as $600.

But I have been away from this for so long my info is 20 years out of date.

any info or advice would be great 

Thanks Gary

Here is the ebay item I had in mind


eBay item number:
190987616167


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Gary. I purchased my airbrushes from http://www.bearair.com/
I have a single action and a dual action brush. This company has very many choices, and has specials regularly.
I have included the link above, because they have tips, and hints as well.
Feel no obligation to purchase from them, as you may find deals elsewhere. 
I use the old style with the top buttons, but there are newer models with a trigger type system(probably my next purchase)
The bearclaw series is their own brand, and are the cheapest entry level and are of good quality and start at $30 I would probably be more inclined to purchase new, then off ebay and get someone elses problems.
I am in no way compensated by them, or anyone else(except my wife) but at least you have some info on where to look for the choices that are out there.

I have a Badger, Paashe, and a few Harbor Freight cheapos(I use them for primer)


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Just a qualifier, I bought my airbrush-compressor package from Ebay brand new, there are plenty of vendors offering individual parts and full kits that are brand new in the box, not just a bunch of used stuff.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the Badger 200. I used one for decades. The current ones are a bit different than the old ones (which I prefer). The old one is still sold as the 200 Classic, though.

I highly recommend an Iwata Revolution or the Grex Tritium series. The Iwata is very reasonably priced too. Its a good basic double action.

What kind of brush really depends on what kind of work you do. If its mostly car bodies and simple one color jobs or two color making schemes you dont need much.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

I have Paashe H3 that I have had for years and years and am very happy with it. 
It is still working well, thanks to a few replacement parts.

Quite a few years ago I was contemplating buying a dual action airbrush, but then I saw a load of absolutely stunning models that were all painted with an H3. A bad workman always blames his tools so I stuck with the H3.
Practice, practice, practice.

BTW. The models that I saw were also noticed by Sir Richard Taylor so the modeler went to work for Weta Workshop on Lord of the Rings and other great movies. 

Alien


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Amazon have some good deals, EG. Paasche VL set in wooden box for $100.00

I bought a Sotar 20/20 last year with some spares (+shipping to Australia) for under $100.00.


----------

